# another batch of buckboard



## uncle_lar (Jan 31, 2011)

I started these on the 21st with my own  recipe cure

I take half the weight and use the proper amount of Tender quick

other half of the weight I use proper amount of Cure #1

then I add equal amount of brown sugar.

liberally rub each piece and tumble all together to get each one coated properly

then I bag them individually and and refrigerate and turn daily

took out this morning and rinsed well and soaked for an hour

fry test was perfect. I have found by using the cure #1 for half the weight it cuts down on the saltyness

patted dry and let rest for a while

I coated a few pieces with butchers cut black pepper and left the others plain

I will smoke them with apple wood for about 5-6 hours and keep the smoker under 120*

more to come

all ready and resting








in the smoker. just warming up a little then I will shut off the gas and put my smoke box with about 6 brickets and the apple wood chunks.

!


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 31, 2011)

Is there such a thing as "Too Much Bacon?"

Todd


----------



## chefrob (Jan 31, 2011)

lookin good!


----------



## les3176 (Jan 31, 2011)

NICE!!!! ummmm bacon!


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 31, 2011)

Bacon!!! Yaaaaaaaaa!!!

  Craig


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 31, 2011)

Bacon Rules...


----------



## uncle_lar (Jan 31, 2011)

Here it is after 5.5 hrs in the apple wood smoke

temp stayed right about 100* the whole time

reloaded the wood box once and it was still smoking nice @ 102* when I pulled it

into the cooler over night then  will slice tomorrow and post final pics


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow that looks great man


----------



## chefrob (Jan 31, 2011)

should be some good stuff.............


----------



## malisaw (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow - that's a load of bacon!  That should last at least...a couple of days!


----------



## rdknb (Feb 1, 2011)

I love bacon so never to much lol


----------

